

Maxing out your love-growth-cash triangle - wvl
http://www.jackcheng.com/maxing-out-your-triangle

======
jwilliams
"Get it all" is a nice/noble/useful/cool sentiment, but I think this usage
overloads an established metaphor.

The whole point of the triangular metaphor (as a visualisation) is to
communicate a compromise situation - e.g. I'm working on a project, you can
have Quality, Cost, Time as dimensions - you can't max out one without
compromising another.

------
debt
It's more important to do what is right then what you love. Sometimes they're
one in the same.

------
markbao
This is a brilliant way to visualise how much you're getting out of a job vs.
another.

Which begs the question... what else can be brilliantly visualised using radar
charts like this?

------
jyothi
Reminds me of the TOP model: Talent - Organizational Needs - Passion.

While growth - cash - love model helps decide self picked projects, TOP
advises employer - employee equilibrium in assigning resources to projects.

At any point of time an employer has to ensure that at least 2 of these are
valid in a resource assignment for any task/project.

------
wefpoi
is this only newsworthy because of the pretty charts?

~~~
h34t
Abuse of geometry is popular these days.

But hey, pseudoscience sells. Makes the reader feel smart when he "figures it
out".

~~~
steveplace
Don't forget the obligatory anecdotes.

------
hopeless
I was just thinking about the same thing, although my attributes were: Time,
Money, Passion (the things which a job should reward you with / what you will
invest in a job).

2 out of 3 is what you should be aiming for.

------
brandnewlow
Really like that guy's blog design. The yellow up at the top is slick.

------
simonsays
nice post - deep thoughts, but presented in a simple format

